

The free-love couple who pissed off nineteenth-century America - samclemens
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2014/07/02/passional-affinities/

======
jenkstom
This wasn't the only one, the Oneida Community was doing the same thing not
too far away.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/?title=Oneida_Community](https://en.wikipedia.org/?title=Oneida_Community).
If that name sounds familiar it's because what was left of it became the
Oneida silverware company.

